# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Những vấn đề khác >  Cách sử dụng chai xịt stud 100 tại Yashop

## storeviettel

dẫn dắt ứng dụng thuốc xịt Stud 100 chống xuất tinh sớm
Published on September 15, 2017
LikeHướng dẫn sử dụng thuốc xịt Stud 100 chống xuất tinh sớm5Comment1ShareShare dẫn dắt vận dụng thuốc xịt Stud 100 chống xuất tinh sớm0
Tran An
Tran An
FollowTran An
A étudié à : Vietnetgroup.vn
Thuốc xịt Stud 100 là một thành phẩm giúp câu kéo thời kì quan hệ cho nam giới, rất phù hợp với đối tượng bị xuất tinh sớm. Đây là 1 sản phẩm được nhiều nam giới ưa thích vì khá hiệu quả và không nguy hiểm. nhưng nếu bạn vận dụng thuốc sai cách sẽ không mang lại hiệu quả như ước mong. chính thành thử, chúng tôi sẽ giới đến độc giả cách sử dụng thuốc xịt Stud 100 đúng cách, vừa không nguy hiểm lại vừa hữu hiệu.


Những tác dụng tuyệt vời của thuốc xịt Stud 100

thực tiễn cho thấy, thuốc xịt Stud 100 mang đến cho người sử dụng vô số công cụ tuyệt vời như:

- làm giảm độ phấn chấn khi quan hệ, giúp nam giới chủ động hoàn toàn trong "cuộc yêu".

- mang đến cho người sử dụng cảm nhận tê tê lúc quan hệ, có thể câu kéo thời kì quan hệ lên đến 30 phút.

- Những dược liệu có trong thuốc xịt Stud 100 sẽ giúp dương vật tiếp cận với âm đạo và làm cho lỗ âm đạo nhỏ lại, co thắt không ngừng tạo cảm nhận mê lịm, giúp đàn ông và cả phụ nữ đạt khoái cảm và lên đỉnh trong cuộc yêu.

- Thuốc xịt Stud 100 không chỉ giúp nam giới mà còn giúp phụ nữ cảm thụ chất ngất, sung sướng và mừng rỡ bởi thời gian quan hệ kéo dài rất lâu, đàn ông bất cần lo lắng về tình trạng xuất tinh sớm.

Xem thêm các sản phẩm khác của Yashop liên quan đến chai xịt stud 100 tại: Website.

coi ngay: Hiện tượng xuất tinh sớm trong lần quan hệ trước hết có sao không?



hướng dẫn cách áp dụng thuốc xịt Stud 100

Stud 100 là một thực phẩm công năng giup tương trợ bệnh sinh lý như xuất tinh sớm nên người dùng một trăm % có thể lặng tâm về tác dụng phụ không ước muốn. Thuốc xịt Stud 100 với các vận dụng khá dễ hiểu và dễ dàng, cụ thể như sau:



- trước tiên là mở nắp chai xịt Stud 100 ra (nếu không mở bằng tay được bạn có thể ứng dụng chìa khóa xe máy để mở nó, rất nhân thể lợi).

- Xịt thuốc lên tay khoảng 3 lần rồi thoa đều lên phần đầu của dương vật trước khi quan hệ khoảng 5-10 phút, đặc biệt, sau khi thoa lên bạn có thể rửa bằng nước hoặc lau với khăn mà dường như không lo lắng thuốc bị mất tác dụng.

- với 1 chai bạn có thể ứng dụng đến 160 lần xịt nên bạn cứ dùng dễ chịu.

- nên dùng thuốc xịt Stud 100 lúc dương vật đang cương cứng, như vậy sẽ giúp thuốc phát huy hết cở tác dụng của nó.

- một trăm % có thể quan hệ bằng mồm sau khi dùng thuốc xịt nhưng nên nhớ lau sạch bằng khăn khô và mềm.

- Thuốc xịt Stud 100 hoàn toàn vô tác dụng phụ ác hại tới người sử dụng, điều này đã được hàng trăm ngàn người trên toàn cầu ứng dụng và chứng tỏ.

- Sau khi quan hệ xong bạn nên vệ sinh thật sạch bằng nước và lau khô.



Những điều nam giới cần để ý khi sử dụng thuốc xịt Stud 100

- không vận dụng thuốc nếu bạn hoặc bạn tình yêu quá nhạy cảm với bất kì thành phần nhiều của thuốc.

- không sử dụng thuốc lên những vùng da bị thương hoặc bị bỏng.

- hoàn hảo khó có thể ứng dụng khi bạn tình đang đem thai.

- Tránh tiếp cận thuốc với mắt.

- không dùng quá 24 lần xịt trong vòng 24 giờ.

- sản phẩm cho dù có tốt đi chăng nữa thì bạn cũng nên thực thi đúng theo sự dẫn dắt của thuốc, tránh lạm dụng thành phẩm có thể xảy ra những hậu quả không mong ước.



Trên là công cụ và cách vận dụng thuốc xịt Stud 100 mà người sử dụng nên biết. ngoài ra bạn chớ nên quá lạm dụng, chỉ ứng dụng cho trường hợp thật tâm thiết yếu. nếu bạn không muốn áp dụng thuốc xịt Stud 100 này thì bạn có thể dùng bao cao su siêu mỏng của Durex khi quan hệ, vừa đạt khoái cảm như ước muốn lại vừa chống xuất tinh sớm hiệu quả.

Nguồn: stud 100

----------

